# Voluntary Contributions



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

I beleive i will be able to make voluntary contributions into the medical system when my contributions via england runs out in january has anyone done this was it easy to sort out how much are crontibutions and what does it cover


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*



murdock said:


> I beleive i will be able to make voluntary contributions into the medical system when my contributions via england runs out in january has anyone done this was it easy to sort out how much are crontibutions and what does it cover


Hi Murdock

I don't know if this will be what you want but it's worth a try.

Peter

For more information please see the Portuguese social security system website Segurança Social or ring the free telephone hotline: Tel. 800-290 029 - Monday to Friday from 9am to 7pm.


----------

